# Kingswood Estate?



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone got any opinions on the Kingswood Estate, SE21?

I've heard from a local that it used to be a bit rough, but the buildings are all in good nick.

Any other views?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 15, 2008)

AFAIK it's ok. You never hear people saying "Oh the Kingswood Estate" like they do "Oh the Central Hill Estate". Bit far away from shops and things. But then near woods and I suppose Sydenham Hill BR. You could get the no 3 into Brixton. Could do worse.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 15, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> AFAIK it's ok. You never hear people saying "Oh the Kingswood Estate" like they do "Oh the Central Hill Estate". Bit far away from shops and things. But then near woods and I suppose Sydenham Hill BR. You could get the no 3 into Brixton. Could do worse.



Thank Ruby 

Shops isn't a problem, we're a fair walk away from anything at the moment. Will just do big shops at weekends thanks to the car.

Yeah, Sydenham Hill is near as is Gypsy Hill... the place we're viewing is pretty much on Dulwich Wood Park.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2008)

it's got a fancy school building and some weird old mansion in the middle of it that is now a library.

if i am thinking of the same place.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 16, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> AFAIK it's ok. You never hear people saying "Oh the Kingswood Estate" like they do "Oh the Central Hill Estate". Bit far away from shops and things. But then near woods and I suppose Sydenham Hill BR. You could get the no 3 into Brixton. Could do worse.



I used to live on the other side of Kingswood Estate and walked through there every morning/evening to get to/from Sydenham Hill station.  Generally very quiet, never witnessed any trouble and didn't feel uncomfortable walking through there on my own in the dark.

Wouldn't say the same of Central Hill, for sure 

Sydenham Hill train station is likely to benefit from improved services now the Eurostar doesn't use that line.  

There a couple of shops on the estate, and you're walking distance (albeit up hill!  ) to all the stuff in Crystal Palace.

It wouldn't be top of my list of places to live, but at the price you're looking to pay, not bad.


----------



## sunflower (Jan 16, 2008)

I've also heard it can be a bit rough - not sure where I heard it from though so can't give you a personal opinion. There's a decent low level housing estate just off Croxted Road near to Tesco's Chris - have you checked if anything is available for sale there? It would be a great location for West Dulwich as right next to the shops and only a few mins walk for W.D station. Good luck!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2008)

sunflower said:
			
		

> I've also heard it can be a bit rough - not sure where I heard it from though so can't give you a personal opinion. There's a decent low level housing estate just off Croxted Road near to Tesco's Chris - have you checked if anything is available for sale there? It would be a great location for West Dulwich as right next to the shops and only a few mins walk for W.D station. Good luck!



Yeah, Elmurst Estate or something? I know of it... not much there at the moment, and the ground floor flats are pretty pricey!


----------



## Nixon (Jan 16, 2008)

One of my best friends lives right opposite,so I end up venturing down there a few times a month.The estate itself does have kind of a bad reputation but considering I do go there a lot and nothings ever happen to me and i've never seen anyone causing trouble or boys lurking about or anything or those yellow boards..

I'd say it's actually quite quiet around there.The woods are really nice for walking in and Crystal Palace parks good in the summer.There's not really a lot there specifically that i can think of but it's a wee walk to West Dulwich and Crystal Palace.Gypsy Hill is around the corner.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 16, 2008)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I'd say it's actually quite quiet around there.The woods are really nice for walking in and Crystal Palace parks good in the summer.There's not really a lot there specifically that i can think of but it's a wee walk to West Dulwich and Crystal Palace.Gypsy Hill is around the corner.



This was my impression. As I said, the house is right on Dulwich Wood Park pretty much, so we'd never really even enter the estate. The Mansion and the shops around it are right by as well, nearer than shops are to our current place.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 18, 2008)

Some lovely looking homes in and about Dulwich Wood Park.
But what is the name of the Secondary School near the Kingswood Estate?

Narrowly missing hitting those kids as they dash blindly through traffic at the Paxton Green Roundabout, laughing hysterically all the while, used to be the bane of my life. 
Oh the fun fun they have harrassing the local shop keepers or chasing each other across the train lines at Gipsy Hill Station....

The Mansion is lovely but pricey and there are some nice cafes along Gipsy Road. But as has been said- there isnt alot going on and its a trek to Crystal Palace!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 18, 2008)

Cheers Melinda 

Perfectly happy with not much going on.. home is where I go to, to escape stuff going on!


----------



## komodo (Jan 18, 2008)

we live in Dulwich Wood Ave and often get off the no 3 or N3 outside of where you are buying. Its a very quiet and fairly handy area lots of wonderful wildlife rather than nightlife! The Kingswood seems very quiet as an estate the local beat police used to put a newsletter around re crime and there was never much to worry about. You can walk through te estate or around and go on nice walks taking in the Dulwich Wood house and the Sydenham Hill Woods. Stop press - we have just had a note from the police re theft of lead and copper asking us to look out for suspicious activity! You will be in Southwark and they seem a bit more efficient than Lambeth used to be when we lived there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 19, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> AFAIK it's ok. You never hear people saying "Oh the Kingswood Estate" like they do "Oh the Central Hill Estate". Bit far away from shops and things. But then near woods and I suppose Sydenham Hill BR. You could get the no 3 into Brixton. Could do worse.


I should clarify by the way that I don't think the Central Hill estate is actually all that bad either.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 21, 2008)

RubyToogood said:
			
		

> I should clarify by the way that I don't think the Central Hill estate is actually all that bad either.


Some of the flats have fantastic views, they are a decent size too- but its ugly and hard to navigate. Those walkways between the blocks are horrid, they feel dark, overgrown and hidden from sight.  Im not keen.

Its marginally better than the Berridge Road Estate.


----------



## passenger (Jan 21, 2008)

its not to bad lived round there for years has a bad name but i have a few mates 

living on there they don`t mind


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2008)

Decided against it in the end.. felt a bit overpriced. Location was really nice, though.


----------

